# State trooper? or whacker?



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey all,
i was just wondering, i live in bridgewater MA and i was driving on forest st and i look behind me and i saw lights flashing,( wig-wags, strobes, and blue and clear lights in the grill flashing.) It didnt appear to have a siren, i couldnt hear it if it did, and it was a white mitsubishi galant, when it passed, it had no rear flashing lights, just the front lights. A seperate time from this one, a couple days ago there was a chevvy impalla with a siren wig wags, strobes, and blue lights in the front, and rear or the car traviling in bridgewater on broad street, also have seen a black SUV with lights in the car but i know that the guy who has the SUV is an actual undercover cop who used to take home his crusier but now has a SUV with lights in it. All these cars have regular licence plates on them. Is there a way to tell if these cars are actually police cars, or are they just whackers driving around with lights on? what happens if they drive passed a cop? how do the police know its undercover? Thank you for your time


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

The police know which cars are theirs....no friggin need for us to.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Once again............ Display your Guy Glodis Junior Detective badge and TBL sticker to the guy. Don't yield to him and stop short almost causing him to rear end you. When he comes up to your car window, DEMAND to see his cree-dentials......


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Plc422 said:


> Hey all,
> i was just wondering, i live in bridgewater MA and i was driving on forest st and i look behind me and i saw lights flashing,( wig-wags, strobes, and blue and clear lights in the grill flashing.) It didnt appear to have a siren, i couldnt hear it if it did, and it was a white mitsubishi galant, when it passed, it had no rear flashing lights, just the front lights. A seperate time from this one, a couple days ago there was a chevvy impalla with a siren wig wags, strobes, and blue lights in the front, and rear or the car traviling in bridgewater on broad street, also have seen a black SUV with lights in the car but i know that the guy who has the SUV is an actual undercover cop who used to take home his crusier but now has a SUV with lights in it. All these cars have regular licence plates on them. Is there a way to tell if these cars are actually police cars, or are they just whackers driving around with lights on? what happens if they drive passed a cop? how do the police know its undercover? Thank you for your time


You retarded f*ck.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

It's sounds like your a little nervous about something. Why should you care if it's an unmarked or a whacker.


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

Here is the easiest way to tell. The next time you see the car, cut himm off while giving him the finger. Then stop your car in front of his, get out, start yelling and screaming and charge his vehicle. IF you make it to the door demand to see some ID, If he says no, simply reach into the car and try to forcibly remove it from his person.

Let us know how that works out for you.......


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Try to break into the car like what happened to a couple of MSP Troopers in an unmarked. You will know for certain if they are Troopers or wackers when you get a tour of the nice barracks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

j809 said:


> You retarded fcuk.


HAHAHHAAHHAAA


----------



## otherstate329 (Jun 19, 2008)

State police have all sorts of unmarked cars, so do big towns. I would just yeild. He could be a whacker, and if so, just let him go on his merry way. Really no way to tell. If you get pulled over, if you are un sure, ALWAYS ask for badge/ID. And if you still are, you have the right to ask for a second car/officer to arrive on scene to verify.


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

bridgewater only has unmarked crown vics and i've seen a state police impala around many times with regular plates but who knows and who cares. if he's legit than theres nothing to worry about and if he's not he'll be caught soon enough just get out of the way and let it be.


----------

